
Basic accounting - what do you use to keep track of expenses? - davidw
http://www.startupping.com/forums/showthread.php?t=455
======
davidw
Since I'm going to be doing things on my own, this too is something I need to
take care of. I won't have a lot of money coming in or out at the beginning,
so I can start simple. I could probably even just use a spreadsheet, but I
thought I'd ask around a bit first. The big requirement is that it needs to
run on Linux.

